# The Palouse



## SPL (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Have really enjoyed reading all the comments and photography related subjects in this forum. This has really helped my education process and I have come away with a lot of great information. Just wondering if some people could offer some help and/or advice on the Palouse in Washington State.

I’m planning on taking a landscape photo trip there in 2013, sometime in late May/early June. I know there are many photo tour groups and guides for hire, however I would like to simply go at it on my own. So far I’m planning on stating in Colfax and will at the least make several trips to Steptoe Butte.

Does anyone have any advice for a shoot in the Palouse?,..ideas, techniques, recommendations, general advice? I would greatly appreciate it!
Sorry for those who have read this on TDP...just trying to get the most advice
Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2012)

I live in Spokane, and graduated from WSU, but haven't driven the 50 miles to photograph the area in many years. I've particularly wanted to photograph from Steptoe Butte.
The Golden Wheat in August is amazing with those rolling hills for as far as you can see. Palouse Falls is also a interesting place to photograph.
Walla Walla has tons of the best wineries in the country, so if you like good wine, plan a visit.
Maybe we can meet?

Colfax a few years back when I met a guy to buy a 1D MK II:


----------



## kubelik (Nov 29, 2012)

if you go to the Luminous Landscape, they JUST posted a photo article about the region. very timely question


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 29, 2012)

I live south of there, just past the border in Oregon. If you're making a spring trip, mid-May to early June is generally the best time to go, depending on climate conditions that particular year. If you get much earlier than that, then the winter wheat hasn't had much of a chance to show up. Go later and your colors go from greens to yellows/greens, and every shade in between. However, I have seen some great shots that time of the year as well. 

It's good that you're planning on spending multiple days. If you get a cloud cover, than you won't get those evening shadows that Steptoe Butte is so famous for. Another place you'll want to visit nearby is Palouse Falls. If clouds are moving on a given evening, you can get some spectacular images from there. 

I will likely be making a trip there in the spring, so drop me a line if you make it. I can show you around. Don't pay somebody to show you the place. It's easily accessible if you have a decent roadmap and do your homework first. Glad you're planning on making the trip; it will be worth the effort.


----------



## SPL (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, Thanks everyone! that helps a lot. I'll try and let you know when I go. Your info is great,...and I have to check out Luminous Landscape,..Thanks!!


----------



## kubelik (Nov 29, 2012)

SPL said:


> Hey, Thanks everyone! that helps a lot. I'll try and let you know when I go. Your info is great,...and I have to check out Luminous Landscape,..Thanks!!



no probs, looks like that should be an exciting trip! I realized that they actually have a current one, as well as an older one - I think you can find both by googling Luminous Landscape + Palouse at the same time.


----------

